# Kennel



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Today is a very sad day! My yellow lab has moved on to a better place and I am cleaning out all of his stuff to try and ease my pain. 

I thought I would post his portable kennel that was only used twice to Forum Members and see if anyone could use it. It has a kennel pad, insulated Cabela's brand jacket. The jacket made one trip and was never in the weather. (I have a shell on my truck) I will let it go for $50.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. 
It's hard to lose an longtime companion like that.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I feel for ya, horrible losing a dog.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Crap man, sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry about your dog.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the comforting words and thoughts! 

I had wonderful plans for the waterfowl hunt this year, but the wind has not only vacated my sails, but burned them down. I thought I was a tuff guy and the decision would be an easy one to make. After all, it's only a dog right? Not even close!!! My best friend is my wife, I think that I was "Red's" best friend and we had a great run. 

I still find myself looking out the window to see him, and waiting for the unconditional love he shared with me. Thank God for the most wonderful women in the world that has been helping me today! She said "NO WAY are you going to the Vet to this alone. Your going to be a mess". I guess she saw something in the way Red and I would be at each others side at all times. Little did I know she was correct in her assumption of me needing her. 

I'll shed more tears I'm sure, as I am now, but it will pass and life moves on. I think I'm done with pets at this point in my life and can't take another loss of a hunting companion. 

Again, thank you for the words of compassion!


----------



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

i am interested, where are you located?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I know exactly how you feel. I had a black lab that made it to 18. They are so much more than a pet/hunting partner.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear that... RIP.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kennel is sold to Wire.


----------

